# What snake should I get?



## Tarron (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello, what’s a good first / second snake to get? I want one that has a good temperament and won’t bite me a lot. Also would be a plus if it doesn’t get to big, it will be going into a 4x2x2 glass tank when bigger. Would also love it to be from the carpet family. Thanks


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m going to say that no snake is guaranteed to be not bitey, it’s what they do when threatened. It’s a primal instinct to fight back if unable to flee.

However Albino Darwin’s arecknown for being placid and are happy to stay in those bay enclosures you often see stacked 3-4 high


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 30, 2017)

Well bred Albino Darwins are about as placid as you can get, I only handle my breeders when cleaning cages etc and I just push them out of the way or pick them up without using a hook, never get even a hiss out of them. The only time you need to be careful is when feeding and that applies to all snakes.
As to cage size I have some in larger cages but I find they only move about a small amount, spend most of their time in their hides or basking spot, come out at night looking to be fed, having a larger cage makes no difference to them.


----------



## Tarron (Dec 30, 2017)

Wasn’t think a abino cause they are pretty expensive


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

i've seen some pretty placid tiger snakes..


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i've seen some pretty placid tiger snakes..


*Reads this with a mouthful of coffee and nearly loses it all over the computer."
LOL 
Were they dead on the road??


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

no, it was dead in a field next to a shovel and a redneck.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> no, it was dead in a field next to a shovel and a redneck.


LOL, well I was close.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 31, 2017)

A Murray Darling will suit that size enclosure, and have a good rep for being placid. Our second snake was an MD, and he still is so calm now. He is our go-to when we have kids over and they want to hold a snake. Even took him to our niece's school for a class visit.


----------



## Tarron (Dec 31, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> A Murray Darling will suit that size enclosure, and have a good rep for being placid. Our second snake was an MD, and he still is so calm now. He is our go-to when we have kids over and they want to hold a snake. Even took him to our niece's school for a class visit.


How old is he and how long? They can grow up to 2.7m that’s pretty big


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Tarron said:


> How old is he and how long? They can grow up to 2.7m that’s pretty big


What are you after, size wise?? Something the size of a Spotted python or Stimmy??


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 31, 2017)

Tarron, this topic has been covered when you got your first snake. You don't want a large snake, nor one that can't be handled. But you want it to be a carpet. Your only options are something like one of the smaller jungle types, or a Gammon ranges python. 
I named the MD because it is a carpet, and very handleable, and can live most/all of its life in the size tank you mentioned.
Otherwise, another antaresia is the go.


----------



## cagey (Dec 31, 2017)

In a 4x 2x 2 (assuming Lx Hx D) you could go a woma.... mine is very chilled as a general handling snake (which happens every 1-2 weeks). It will however, come down to the individual snake.
I gave mine 2-3 weeks of chill out time after getting them so it settles in and I have my enclosures away from high traffic areas. I also have a curtain on each of the enclosures that I use to cover the when people are over so they don't go annoying them.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

keelback.


----------



## Wally (Dec 31, 2017)

One that interests you. Otherwise you're just collecting for the sake of it.


----------



## Buggster (Dec 31, 2017)

While you may find it important to get something ‘easy’ for the first-time snake owner, I think what’s more important is that the snake in question is something that you will like.
When getting my first reptile, everyone said “Get a bluey, they’re really good for first time reptile owners”. So I got a bluey. While I did find them interesting, it wasn’t exactly something that I was wanting or found particularly nice. But I got one. It’s been 10ish years with her, and I’m sorry to say I’ve never been able to ever truly “love” the animal. Yes I still have her. Yes I do care very much about her. Yes she’s treated well. Yes I’m keeping her until she passes on. But if I could, I would never have gotten her. 
When I got my snakes, I fell in love the moment I got them- despite having them for only a couple years, I care much more about them than the lizard. Clear favourite’s there.

Don’t worry about the lizard- I take pride in the health and well-being of all my animals so she’s going to live out a happy life being warm and fat and not wanting for anything.

So get something you want. Something that to your eyes looks the best- whatever catches your attention.
(In saying that, don’t go getting a Scrubbie or Taipan as your first snake! Be sensible!)


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

same thing with my bluey, if you don't want it you most likely won't enjoy it, simple.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Agree with the above statements... quite simply, No one can tell YOU what to get for you... beauty is in the eye of the beholder... for example, when it comes to Pythons, I can't go past the look of Spotted pythons and stimmy's, to me, their markings and patterns are simply amazing... on the other hand when I look at almost all carpets and jungles, Darwins, womas, olives, etc , I just think drab and boring and I'd never want or own one. Diamonds do make me go "wow" but carpets, no matter the form make me go "meh." Everyone is different.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

diamonds are carpets in a way.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 31, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> diamonds are carpets in a way.


Diamonds to me just look better.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 31, 2017)

When I got my albino I was offered an extremely good looking male, how ever I really wanted a female and even though the male was beautiful and vibrant colours, I went with the female, because that’s what I wanted and what I was interested in. She (don’t want to be mean here) looks nowhere near as good as the male but I still love her


----------



## Tarron (Dec 31, 2017)

The jungles really catch my eyes. But they are usually not the best. Darwin’s are one up there. And maybe a diamond


----------



## bluedragon (Dec 31, 2017)

coastal carpet python


----------



## Wally (Dec 31, 2017)

I've got a Darwin. It's the spawn of satan. We just had our usual tussle while I cleaned it's enclosure.

I don't mind though. Keeps things interesting.....


----------



## Tarron (Dec 31, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> coastal carpet python


They get to big for me. My mate has one


----------



## Tobe404 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have two MDs.

One is placid as - Honestly don't remember the last time she tagged me. Would be years ago. Can pretty much guarantee I can get her out without any fuss.
Bit hit and miss with the food response though. Sometimes she's calm about it. I can place it in her enclosure or take it out no issues. Other times she's right up against the doors and doesn't really give me any time to put the food in there without jumping at it.

The other is just a grumpy bugger and is very defensive so you have to be careful with him. (Although he doesn't have the size or his Sister as he's still a fussy eater even after years).

Also have a Woma that is hit and miss. Sometimes he's very chill and I can clean his enclosure while he's still in there, push him out the way, etc. Other times he's just about breaking the sliding doors going full pelt at them (even if he's been recently fed).

Did have a Jungle that was surprisingly calm and I only ever got tagged once by him/her... It was my fault. Unfortunately lost him/her about 4 years ago.

All comes down to the personality and mood of the Snake in my opinion.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 31, 2017)

I have a diamond that likes to pretend like it will let you pick it up, then turn around and smash your arm.

My coastal likes to be picked up, he just hates the first touch.

My darwin is fine just impossible to get her out if she wraps up on a log while lifting her.


----------



## Tarron (Dec 31, 2017)

My mate has a coastal and has kinda got me into getting one. Cause he/she won’t get big for a couple of years and by the time he/she does I’ll be older and be able to handle he/she. What has everyone’s experience with a coastal. And how long can she stay in the 4x2x2?


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 31, 2017)

Tarron said:


> My mate has a coastal and has kinda got me into getting one. Cause he/she won’t get big for a couple of years and by the time he/she does I’ll be older and be able to handle he/she. What has everyone’s experience with a coastal. And how long can she stay in the 4x2x2?


I had him In a 45cmx45cm ish for a few years he seemed to like it, had no problems.

What do you mean “when u get older u will be able to handle”? You should be handling often after a week of obtaining


----------



## Tarron (Dec 31, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I had him In a 45cmx45cm ish for a few years he seemed to like it, had no problems.
> 
> What do you mean “when u get older u will be able to handle”? You should be handling often after a week of obtaining


I’ll be holding it twice a week when a baby maybe even a lot more. What I mean is I’ll be like 17 when she gets big and I’ll be able to control it.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 31, 2017)

Instead of "Which snake should I get", you should decide on a couple that you like the look of, then go from there. Once you have a couple in mind then post a thread asking about the suitability of each species. If done this way you will have a love for that animal that is stronger than if we picked one for you.
Don't be swayed by your friend just because he/she owns a coastal. They get big as you know, something you may not have thought of is the food bill once at a large size. You should wait until you have a stable income that can accommodate a large pythons food bill before making a commitment like that.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Wally said:


> I've got a Darwin. It's the spawn of satan. We just had our usual tussle while I cleaned it's enclosure.
> 
> I don't mind though. Keeps things interesting.....


we have a Darwin,while it never bites it just doesn't like being handled and keeps wriggling,the Coastal is a real sweetheart,same with the Diamond.Most of the Ant's are cool but have their moments of snappiness ,no real injuries though usually just snapping at air.


----------



## Wally (Dec 31, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> we have a Darwin,while it never bites it just doesn't like being handled and keeps wriggling,the Coastal is a real sweetheart,same with the Diamond.Most of the Ant's are cool but have their moments of snappiness ,no real injuries though usually just snapping at air.



Yeah he's the only one out of my carpets that has an attitude problem. Surprised he hasn't done himself a mischief striking at the glass when I'm around by now.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 31, 2017)

As mentioned by some of the respondents above,look for something you like rather than what other people tell you to get;REMEMBER you will have this snake for about 30 years so you really have to LIKE it, you shouldn't be like some of the people on crackbook selling reptiles they only just bought.
A pet is a long term thing not like a second hand car.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 31, 2017)

There are 5 posts that appeared whilst i constructed this one (had interruptions). Please bear this in mind as I do not have time to take any new information into account...

If size is an issue then stipulate an approximate maximum. If cost is an issue then stipulate the limits on your budget. If you definitely do not want to look at anything outside the carpet group, then say so clearly. We need to know these things in order make relevant suggestions. Otherwise we end up wasting our time effort playing guessing games. A potential side effect of that is people will not bother responding to future questions as they do like wasting their time and knowledge. So you need to work out ahead of time the limiting parameters on what you wish to purchase. Once we are made aware of these criteria, we can then help you to develop a list of possibilities that meet them. Bear in mind that the information we can provide on species and sub-species is general and while it may be true for most individuals, there are always some exceptions to the rule. So once you have made your choice, it is up to you to buy from a reputable breeder or keeper to ensure the temperament and response to handling are what you are seeking. Should you decide to purchase from another source, please don’t complain if the snake is not how you were lead to believe it would be.

Once you have your list, take the very wise advice, so clearly given, and choose that which really appeals. So if you cannot go through the list and find something with the ‘wow factor’ that gets your heart beating faster at the thought of having one of your very own, then don’t buy another python. Or, alternatively, broaden your criteria and try again. 

It is worth pointing out at this point in time that Mother Nature did not design pythons to be soft and cuddly animals. They evolved as superbly effective predators. Apex predators, that work alone and give no quarter to their competitors. They are not naturally predisposed to being handled or cuddled. At the same time their only means of demonstrating they are not comfortable is biting and or constriction. So if cuddling up with your pet and never being bitten are your primary desires, snakes are the wrong choice of pet. 

Based on what you and others have said, plus a bit of input from myself, the following is an attempt to establish your list…
Given that Darwin albinos and Coastals are out in the Morelia group, the Murray-Darling carpet _Morelia spilota metcalfei_ is the standout option for temperament and handling. It is would be closely followed by the Centralian carpet _Morelia bredli_ but this species can ultimately exceed 2m. Whilst Diamonds are generally good on handling and temperament, they can get large and due to their specific requirements are definitely not a reptile for the novice keeper.

Outside of the Morelia group and excluding Antaresias, the only other option that appears suit your criteria is the Woma _Aspidites ramsayi_. Overall Womas would probably have the most placid temperament of any Australian python (except when feeding) and are highly amenable to handling. If they do get agitated or defensive they invariably head butt rather than bite to let you know to leave them be. There are various forms available – from different locales. These vary in maximum size f 1.5m to 2.7m and also colour and patterning to a degree. I do have the information on the different locales and will see if I can locate if you need it.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 31, 2017)

Coastals too big... jungles too snappy... darwins too fussy... diamonds too hard (in terms of temperature regulation)... I think MDs and Bredli are best, though bredli get a bit big.


----------



## Wally (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you Mike for taking the time to articulate the thoughts of many on this thread. Great post.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 31, 2017)

Been cleaning a few cages and put the snakes in a holding tub while I clean theirs, I took some photos for a different thread but the albino Darwins are the only Morelia I have no hesitation reaching into the tub even with this 2.5m male. With other snakes you have to be careful and read their body language. These are not pets that are regularly handled but they never bite.


----------



## Tarron (Dec 31, 2017)

SO I’ve heard a lot about the Darwin abinos being good. How big do they grow?


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 31, 2017)

Tarron said:


> SO I’ve heard a lot about the Darwin abinos being good. How big do they grow?


That one in the photo is just about as big as they get and well bred ones are so quiet and gentle, I know they are not cheap but you maybe better off saving for a while and get one.


----------



## Wally (Dec 31, 2017)

I'll send you my stock standard Darwin Yellowtail. You're paying freight if you get bit.


----------

